

Creating Mobile Version for Your Backbone.js App using jQuery Mobile - gnufied
https://supportbee.com/devblog/2013/02/12/jquery-mobile-backbone-backbone/

======
y0ghur7_xxx
Last time I checked jQuery Mobile transitions worked only on iOS. If this is
still the case, it's not usable for cross platform mobile web apps.

~~~
prateekdayal
It works pretty well on Android too. We tested both on iPhone and a few
androids (lower end/higher end). It might work on other phones too but we did
not test it out.

------
tbassetto
jQuery Mobile, Backbone & Bootstrap for a mobile app? It makes me dizzy just
thinking about the amount of code the mobile phone will have to
download/execute.

~~~
gnufied
What do you propose? I for one cheer for anyone who is out there supporting
Mobile Web. Try the app btw, it works quite well on my Incredible S.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> What do you propose?

jqMobi is imho the better alternative[1] for single page mobile JS apps at the
moment. But not because of the size, but because it works better.

[1][http://s2.diffuse.it/blog/show/14823-Mobile_HTML_Frameworks_...](http://s2.diffuse.it/blog/show/14823-Mobile_HTML_Frameworks_that_work_with_PhoneGap)

~~~
gnufied
Interesting comparison. Thanks for linking it. I am not the developer of
SupportBee app, but the comparison is useful nonetheless.

